# Eclipse stürzt ab. System.out.print



## jimbo110 (13. Mrz 2012)

Hi,
ich habe vor kurzem angefangen mit eclipse zu arbeiten. Eclipse stürzt öfters ab wenn ich den Befehl System.out.print oder System.out.println eingeben möchte. Weis einer von euch woran das liegt?

PS: ich habe windows 7

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jimbo110 (13. Mrz 2012)

das problem hat anscheinend nichts mit dem System.out.print befehl zu tun. eclipse stürzt jetzt bereits nach kurzer zeit ab
mfg


----------



## spyboot (13. Mrz 2012)

Gibt es keine Fehlermeldung?
Vielleicht ein OutOfMemory-Error?
Wenn es keine Fehlermeldung gibt, starte eclipse doch mal über die Konsole und guck was es sagt.


----------



## Fab1 (13. Mrz 2012)

ansonsten, falls du keine großen Einstellungen vorgenommen hast, würde ich mir Eclipse einfach neu laden. Zumindest ist das meine bewährte Methode.


----------



## maki (13. Mrz 2012)

*verschoben*

Falls das Neustarten mit dem [c]-clean[/c] Parameter nichts hilft, kannst du es mal mit einem neuen Workspace versuchen, ansonsten  einfach Eclipse neu runterladen, ich bevorzuge das Zip Archiv, kann man belibieg oft entpacken 

Meist sind es kaputte bzw. zuviele Plugins die Eclipse runterbremsen oder gar instabil machen, weniger ist da mehr ime.


----------



## diggaa1984 (13. Mrz 2012)

ich hatte die letzten monate auch immer mal mit abstürzendem Eclipse zu kämpfen, ich habe noch version 3.6. Ich konnte teilweise nach einem Absturz und Neustart keine 5min programmieren, stürzte es wieder ab. Vor kurzem habe ich dann aber mal alle Plugins updaten lassen, seitdem läuft es erstmal ruhig 

aber ich werde auch bald auf 3.7 umsteigen


----------



## Jimbo110 (14. Mrz 2012)

hab jetzt alles neu installiert mal sehen wie lange das gut geht


----------



## tux20 (14. Mrz 2012)

Wenn er wieder abstürzen sollte,

trag direkt mal deine JDK in die eclipse.ini ein. 
-vm
PfadzurJDK

sonst nimmt er die default-system jre

Gruß


----------

